# Gai vs Hebi Sasuke



## Kyu (Mar 27, 2015)

*Location:* Inside Orochimaru's hideout

*Mindset: *Sasuke just shanked Lee in front of Gai/Sauce is Sauce

*Knowledge:* Full for Sauce/Gai knows his opponent has a sharingan and is very skilled with a blade

*Restrictions:* 8th Gate


Both combatants start twenty feet away from each other.


Who takes it?


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 27, 2015)

so 7th gate is allowed gai roars howl my youth then kicks sasukes shit in.....just read he killed lee gai rips him apart


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

Guy engaged Itachi and Kisame in base. Sasuke with full knowledge goes into CQC with Guy, Chidori Nagashis and lops off Guy's head.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Mar 27, 2015)

Gai is too fast and too stronk for even Jubidara, he blitzes Sasuke and kicks him to half in 300km/h.

Not this youth underestimation again.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

gai neg diffs
while i like sasuke alot this isnt a fair match. 
6th gate and up makes sasuke a victim of rape


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

How exactly is it IC for Guy to open the seventh gate immediately in here?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

in base gai would already be hard enoguh to beat
however gai would be at a clear disadvantage
once gai takes note of that its 6th gate then GG sasuke. even if sasuke uses oral rebirth once he isnt going to be able to pull an escape again


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> in base gai would already be hard enoguh to beat



lol no.


> once gai takes note of that its 6th gate then GG sasuke. even if sasuke uses oral rebirth once he isnt going to be able to pull an escape again



Sasuke has *full knowledge* here. He kills Guy as quickly as he can.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 27, 2015)

Gai fights Sasuke briefly, and can die if he is not careful enough with Chidori Enhanced Blade. However, seeing how he handled Obito, Gai is skilled and fast enough to attack and counter attack before Sasuke does it as quick as how he did against Obito being airborne.

The only difference is that Sasuke doesn't have Kamui, and a bad mistake would hit his head. If CS comes into place, it's arguably if Gai knows about it, since Orochimaru is the 'creator of said technique, and would force Gai to open gates.

And from there, Sasuke is done for.

Sasuke should win if he manages to land a hit on Gai with Chidori blade, though. I doubt Chidori Nagashi is stunning the man that can bent time and space while his body is being turned into ashes.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 27, 2015)

Gai shits on him once he gets up to the 6th Gate.  If he ever uses the 7th Gate...Sasuke might as well just bend over and let himself get abused.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

@saikyou how on earth will sasuke kill him please
doing what
he isnt besting gai in cqc on his very best day so thats just not happening 
also if gai feels remotely even threatened he goes 6th gate and trolls hhaaaard


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 27, 2015)

Obito, who could outmanouvre KCM Naruto + clones with relative ease and move on par with KCM Naruto's physical speed (not full Shunshin speed), couldn't land a finger on a worn out base Gai due to the latter's speed, reflexes and taijutsu skill. If Sasuke tries CQC he is dead, with Chidori and Chidori variants plus his own speed and skill and the Sharingan precognition he is very good in short range combat but against Gai he is simply too much outclassed. If Gai opens a couple of Gates it is really overkill. Anyway Gai wins low diff.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

obito couldnt move on par with KCM naruto speed 
obito simply didnt have to move much to out KCM naruto. which is the point of his jutus to begin with. that doesnt remotely mean obito is as fast, same goes for gai 

however its not like sasuke is better at cqc than he is 

but yh all in all gai wins quite simply. genjutus is countered because well kishi did have gai say he found a counter to it. that and the fact that sasuke isnt nearly as good in genjutsu than itachi. 

so yh while base gai cant take this. 6th gate takes this neg diff


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> obito couldnt move on par with KCM naruto speed
> obito simply didnt have to move much to out KCM naruto. which is the point of his jutus to begin with. that doesnt remotely mean obito is as fast, same goes for gai
> 
> however its not like sasuke is better at cqc than he is
> ...


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

nice spoiler. 
naruto is jumping backwards and obito is running at him. big whoop. 
what does that have anything to do with keeping up?

so u comparing someone jumping backwards to another jumping towards said person. thats brilliant 

you would also note obito couldnt catch him and the fan only hit because obito took advantage of kamui. 

nice try


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> gai neg diffs
> 6th gate and up makes sasuke a victim of rape


This.

sauce can't handle the gaikage.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> @saikyou how on earth will sasuke kill him please


Uh, I don't know, paralyze him and then while Guy is unable to move decapitate him?



> he isnt besting gai in cqc on his very best day so thats just not happening


Literally only thing Sasuke has to do is use Chidori Nagashi once Guy is in the range. Feel free to tell me how Guy is going to predict and avoid Chidori Nagashi when he has absolutely no knowledge of it. 


> also if gai feels remotely even threatened he goes 6th gate and trolls hhaaaard


Why do you keep ignoring the fact that Sasuke has full knowledge and Guy has nothing against Chidori Nagashi in base?


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> nice spoiler.
> naruto is jumping backwards and obito is running at him. big whoop.
> what does that have anything to do with keeping up?
> 
> ...


That's your interpretation. To me it's Obito pressuring Naruto with his speed and keeping up with his movements with his own. If you think that someone massively slower can pressure someone jumping back, then that's good for you. To me, it makes no sense.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

@rakiri good for you and your interpretation 
again not hard to pressure someone when u can phase through a bloody rock. but hey what do i know 
hussain bolt is massively faster than me but lord knows ill easily beat him in a race if he has to run backwards. and i mean casually beat him 

@saikyou fair point fair point. nagashi is nice and all wont lie. but if gai gets paralyzed are we sure he cant open the heal gate to recover then murder stomp sasuke?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2015)

Gai wins.

/10 characters


----------



## Veracity (Mar 27, 2015)

What people don't understand, is that unless Naruto is unless a yellow flash flicker, he's really not all that fast......Obito, base Gai, Base Jin , base bee, and Itachi can all keep up with a non shunshin KCM Naruto no problem. But when he actually uses his shunshin he exceeds V2 ays speed, who would probably blitz everyone just named if caught off guard.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> @saikyou fair point fair point. nagashi is nice and all wont lie. but if gai gets paralyzed are we sure he cant open the heal gate to recover then murder stomp sasuke?



Chidori Nagashi knocked out Naruto. Kurama's healing didn't help there at all. Once Guy is on the ground Sasuke finishes him because he can't beat seventh gate Guy.


----------



## SSMG (Mar 27, 2015)

Sasuke just killed Lee? Base guy shit blitez him and snaps his neck before sasuke can even tell guy has moved.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

great fan fic.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

@saikyou kurama healing and 2nd gate arent the same thing
naruto must willingly tap into kurama power to heal which he was resisting if u recall 
no reason healing himself wont undo the damage.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 27, 2015)

With full knowledge if Sasuke goes balls walls right off the bat then he'd have a good shot at coming out on top if he goes for Kirin early in the fight(early as in before Gai uses the upper gates)



Icegaze said:


> @saikyou kurama healing and 2nd gate arent the same thing
> *naruto must willingly tap into kurama power to heal* which he was resisting if u recall
> no reason healing himself wont undo the damage.



Naruto all the way back in chapter 11 was using Kurama's healing yet he didn't willing active it or anything(he didn't even know about said power), it took effect of it's own so no he doesn't need to willing do so.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 27, 2015)

@bonly 
 
the example saikyou provided naruto was resisting kurama chakra to not be overcome
here naruto had no knowledge of it. i guess i should rephrase

2nd gate healing isnt the same as kurama healing when naruto is resisting it


----------



## Bonly (Mar 27, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> @bonly
> 
> the example saikyou provided naruto was resisting kurama chakra to not be overcome
> here naruto had no knowledge of it. i guess i should rephrase
> ...



Does that change the fact that what you said was wrong? Nope so don't really care about the example Saikyou used though you'd have to prove that trying to resist Kurama somehow negates all of it's powers to have said claim mean anything


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 27, 2015)

Guy is subjective to Sasuke's genjutsu.


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 27, 2015)

^
Gai has been training to combat sharingan for years
and he fought the much superior obito in cqc without getting genjutsued just fine.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> ^
> Gai has been training to combat sharingan for years


Doesn't mean that Sharingan is useless against him. Focusing on Sasuke's feet will make vulnerable to half a dozen of other jutsu. 


> and he fought the much superior obito in cqc without getting genjutsued just fine.



That's because Obito never tried to use Genjutsu on him. Just like with Minato.


----------



## SSMG (Mar 27, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Doesn't mean that Sharingan is useless against him. Focusing on Sasuke's feet will make vulnerable to half a dozen of other jutsu.



There's more to Guys technique then that. He tells asuma and kurenai to look at itachis feet but just looking at his feet is the beginning of guys technique.  But for guy himself he has mastered fighting an uchiha without looking at their eyes
2

But this doesn't matter as guy is too fast for this sasuke anyways.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 27, 2015)

Yay a spite thread....

Restict all the gates to make it a fair fight


----------



## Juda (Mar 27, 2015)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Gai is too fast and too stronk for even Jubidara, he blitzes Sasuke and kicks him to half in 300km/h.
> 
> Not this youth underestimation again.



Now I got love for Gai but even when he blitzed him, Madara was still able to hold his own with Gai. He was tanking all his hits!


----------



## Ashi (Mar 27, 2015)

Juda said:


> Now I got love for Gai but even when he blitzed him, Madara was still able to hold his own with Gai. He was tanking all his hits!



The fact that Guy was able to lay a hand on a the Ten Tails Jinchurikki seals Sasue's fate...

Then again


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2015)

I find it hard to believe Chidori Nagashi is going to stun a guy who can resist the Gates affects up to and including the 8th; which literally starts to destroy your bodies organs from the inside out. That and the fact he could utilize Night Gai perfectly whilst in rotten crisp state. Now if Gai gets stunned by Chidori Nagashi, his got the option to just pop a higher gate and push Sasuke back.

 That's unless Gai disarms Sasuke of his Katana, which he has successfully done before against a 'Seven Swordsmen of the Mist' member [1]. Than he can't use Nagashi because I believe that technique was only availble to him every time he had his Katana. So I believe it's more likely that Gai successfully avoids Chidori nagashi than get offed like a fodder from a simple stun technique. If that's how you view how weak Gai is, he might as well died ages ago against Ninjutsu users.

Sharingan gets avoided by his technique. Just because Obito was not trying to cast Genjutsu on him, doesn't mean Gai wasn't still using his technique. It was implied back in Part-1 that's how Gai fights Sharingan users, and that's how Gai fought against Obito, and he did it without a hitch. You don't like it? Tough titties, this was an established fact. If you think it's unbelievable, than go tell that to an author who writes about characters who can fight blind perfectly just by judging sound and wind movement. Which by the way, Gai is implied to be able to do as well here. If anything, Gai has a perfect feat-scenario of fighting nearly blind against opponents, just by being placed in Kakashi's squat against the Hidden mist monsters.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 28, 2015)

here

 Sasuke is capable of using Chidori Nagashi without his Katana Jad. It was made clear that Sasuke was capable of utilizing Raiton throughout his body in order to use Chidori Nagashi.

here

 This one is just for further confirmation. Chidori Nagashi clearly originated from his left hand, not his Katana, so clearly, his Katana isn't needed in order to use it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

Jad 
Sasuke can use nagashi without a sword 

In any case nagashi hits him he opens second gate then violates


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Jad
> Sasuke can use nagashi without a sword
> 
> In any case nagashi hits him he opens second gate then violates



First of all, I was going to quote Naruto and say "Thanks for those scans" because I was uncertain, as I showed in my post. I am uncertain of a techniques ability in a manga that has 700 chapters, and I deserve a 'giogio' face. Come on man. Sorry I am not that educated in one of Sasuke's million abilities.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

U deserve the  face 
Ignorance isn't a defense 
Don't argue about things u don't know


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> U deserve the  face
> Ignorance isn't a defense
> Don't argue about things u don't know



If my uncertainty, or as you say, 'ignorance' was not illustrated in my post, than I would have never learned a fact about Sasuke. Not only that, I made sure to make a point about Chidori Nagashi the technique, my main point actually, and why I didn't believe it would work on Gai. Whether Sasuke could use the technique with his Katana or not, has no bearing on my argument against Chidori Nagashi's stun ability, besides my small point of Gai perhaps disarming him of his Katana.

Maybe some other users have just gotten to you so much you've become bitter to everyone else. But I will assure you I won't show you the same sought of treatment, or try my best not to. Hopefully I don't slip to that level of narcissism against users.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol don't be a drama queen 
Your excuse for nagashi maybe not working was he can only use it through his katana 
Despite it being fairly obvious and easy to remember that this isn't true . Considering how often u go find scans to post it's obvious you got time 
Perhaps less bitching would be a better use of ur time 

No poster is getting to me nor am I bitter . Ur fandom was obviously illustrated when u didn't even bother to adequately find out what sasuke can do before spouting ur BS

I mean even when Gai isn't on a thread u find time to find a scan referring to Gai . So like I said less bitching 

@bonly read up on 2nd gate it seems to do more than just restore .


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Lol don't be a drama queen
> Your excuse for nagashi maybe not working was he can only use it through his katana
> Despite it being fairly obvious and easy to remember that this isn't true . Considering how often u go find scans to post it's obvious you got time
> Perhaps less bitching would be a better use of ur time
> ...



You've been reported, don't need to see that type of behavior on this forum.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 28, 2015)

Disgusting Guy wank. And no, he is not fucking immune or resistant to Nagashi's shock/paralyzing effect. 



SSMG said:


> But this doesn't matter as guy is too fast for this sasuke anyways.



 Base Guy is far from being too fast for Sasuke.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> U deserve the  face
> Ignorance isn't a defense
> Don't argue about things u don't know



 You're obviously making him look stupid for being ignorant about a technique which is strange considering lack of knowledge on a particular subject doesn't correlate with stupidity.

Hope you know what ignorant means.


----------



## Zef (Mar 28, 2015)

Genjutsu one shots.

Aoda/Manda one shots

Gai gets negged.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

@Narutox28 
yes ignorant means not knowing what the f u talking about and still talking 

if u dont know u ask. or u go find out, vs conviently assuming

am not making him look stupid he did that on his lonesome


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> Genjutsu one shots.
> 
> Aoda/Manda one shots
> 
> Gai gets negged.



Relly? Kishimoto went far to imply that Gai mastered how to fight without meet the opponent's eye, especially to fight against Sharingan users as best as possibile.

Really? Gai blitzes and kicks those shits away. A single kick from Gated Gai makes the Gedo Mazo scream in pain and lose his footing. The same Gedo Mazo that easily tanks a full punch in the chest from Butterfly Mode giant form Choji like it was nothing more than a hit from an ant.  The same Butterfly Mode giant form Choji who would destroy Manda or Aoda with one of his punches.

Gai wins mid diff in base. He absolutely low diffs if he opens some Gates. With 6th or 7th Gate he negs.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

The funny Japanese word everyone keeps saying that supposedly can do Gai in, is it the electricity that Sasuke shoots from his hand or the electricity that stays on his hand?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 28, 2015)

The electricity that totally surrounds him and hard counters taijutsu.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

@raikiri hows is gai going to low diff hebi sasuke in base 


gai basically can only use his nunchucks 
he also has no speed to say he is blitzing hebi sasuke in base 

hebi sasuke is allowed to use his full arsenal common man!!! 

CS2 wing and all the snake jutsu would be annoying for gai. gai however goes 6th gate and neg diffs that much is obvious


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 28, 2015)

Gai by no means low or even mid-diffs sasuke in base.
They would have a highly difficult battle in which sasuke probably comes on top more often than not.

However when gai starts opening gates that's when sauce gets his shit handed to him.
1/2 gates sauce can handle if he pushes CS to the limit.
Once gai goes 4th gate or above though... he wrecks sauce.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The electricity that totally surrounds him and hard counters taijutsu.



How far can he extend the electricity around his body?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

0-5 m i believe 
and its all over his body.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

^
Really? 16ft is a possibility? If it's 0-1m Gai can win, if it's not... Morning Peacock or Afternoon Tiger is gonna have to work.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2015)

Mindset has Gai bloodlusted (as Sasuke just killed Lee) so 7th gate right off the bat. Gai blitz's and it's not even close. Sasuke ain't starting with anything and whatever he does gets blown away by 7th gates aura, as well as Sasuke himself getting blown away.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

since when was 7th gate aura enough to blow away actual attacks
not that its needed at all 
6th gate asa kujaku ends this


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2015)

Have you ever seen him open the 7th gates? Shinra tensei, and hyuuga's gentle fist can blow away attacks then it certainly can.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> @Narutox28
> yes ignorant means not knowing what the f u talking about and still talking
> 
> if u dont know u ask. or u go find out, vs conviently assuming
> ...




 Clearly you do not know what Ignorant means. Ignorant means lack of knowledge. That in itself does not mean the same thing as "stupid" as ignorant in this context is only applied to him not knowing one thing, but that doesn't mean he lacks knowledge on most things. Even the ignorance in general is classified as (direct quote), * "lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular." * 

 Stupid however, is a more general term and refers to lacking intelligence or common sense. Lacking knowledge of something =/= lacking intelligence or common sense. Please explain to me how lacking knowledge on something in particular leads to lacking intelligence or common sense in general.

 Jad's argument was still sound and logical and the fact that you never even tried to refute means you acknowledge his argument, so thus, he's not stupid; he simply was ignorant of Chidori Nagashi meaning he just lacked knowledge on that particular technique. 

 You're the one making yourself look stupid with your condescending attitude and the fact that you don't even know what you're talking about. If you have any doubts, I suggest google searching both definitions before you call someone ignorant as a means of making them look stupid.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

@ichi 7th gate release=/= full body blow or shira tensei in the slightest. or all gai would have to do is release close to a person to send them flying. which he obviously cant do 

"@narutoX28 i never called him stupid.  why you going on about this? stay on topic. he is happy he reported me. move on


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2015)

7th gate Gai wins, Sasuke can't do nothing against 7th gate w/o MS.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 28, 2015)

Gai can win in base, he was holding his own very well against Obito, who would fodder Hebi Sasuke. Gai with some lower Gates wins low diff, Gai with 6th Gate stomps, Gai with 7th Gate negs, Gai with 8th Gate kills Sasuke with sheer manliness (obviously Sasuke is not strong enough to push Gai to open the 8th Gate, that goes without saying).


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

how does base gai win? 

what hitting sasuke with his nunchuks?? 

zero feats that illustrate that hurting sasuke more than a regular attack of any kind

considering genin sasuke was thrown into rocks smashign them and getting up just fine. also kakashi with well nothing special in the realm of durabilty coudl get kicked by kakuzu break a few trees and get up just fine

base gai cant beat hebi sasuke while trying his best. however gated gai neg diffs


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> how does base gai win?
> 
> what hitting sasuke with his nunchuks??
> 
> ...



Gai casually swinging nunchaks pulverizes a giant boulder, impressing Obito with his strength (1). With his base kicks, punches and hits he destroys the rock or sends people destroying it. In part 1 he could literally push a person to crash a wall; not punch, push, literally. Sasuke is not weak physically, he is actually decently tough, and with Hebi Kawarimi can survive Gai's hits more than once, but Gai can basically dodge everything Sasuke can dish, and murk him once it comes to CQC. Gai could fight in base against Sharingan Obito who has the same physical speed of no Flash Shunshin KCM Naruto (aka as fast as V1 Ei at the very least) (2) and it is a bit slower than Sharingan Kakashi; base Gai intercepts the fight between Obito and KCM Naruto and with his speed and taijutsu skill and reflexes handles Obito's Kamui in CQC better than KCM Naruto + clones could do, he reacts to mid Kamui warping from Obito and can combo with KCM Naruto (that isn't using Flash Shunshin but isn't llowering his speed because the whole point of the action it's that Gai makes Obito warp his nunchaku becoming tangible (3), so that Naruto can attack him when he can't phase pressuring him, and if Obito manages to phase, Kakashi will try to warp Naruto's attack to see if it hits from the other dimension, following his theory of the "one jutsu") (3). While really fast and skilled on his own, Sasuke doesn't compare and his ninjutsu shouldn't be able to seriously pressure Gai. If Sasuke tries to power up with the Juin or to prepare Kirin, Gai goes serious with 1st Gate or 3rd Gate and murks him.

Yeah, but there is something called powerscaling you know. Otherwiaw genin Rock Lee appears to be much faster than people who are actually tiers faster than he is.

Kakashi is something special in the realm of durability exactly because he could get kicked by Kakuzu to break some giant trees and tet up just fine. We know Kakuzu is hella strong with his physical hits enhanced with Domu, so it's Kakashi that is tough, not the hits that are not powerful enough.

Obviously Gated Gai, with whatsoever Gate, negs Hebi Sasuke.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 28, 2015)

You can't "neg dif" someone by using a body-straining technique such as Gates...
Holy shit, what's happened to this place.


----------



## Zef (Mar 28, 2015)

> Gai wins in base

  :ho :rofl   


No  Hebi Sasuke is low Kage level.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 28, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> You can't "neg dif" someone by using a body-straining technique such as Gates...
> Holy shit, what's happened to this place.



Neg diff in the sense that there is no match. If you think that should be called low diff, well it's your interpretation. I don't know who is right. For example, let's say Kakashi uses the Mangekyo to quickly defeat a opponent with Kamui. One could say that Kakashi negged him, because he defeated him in mere instants without any risks for himself, so neg diff. One could say that Kakashi won quickly but had to use his best move that takes a lot of chakra to him, so it's let's say a mid diff because Kakashi wins easily but has to push himself (actually, one Kamui is basically nothing for War Arc Kakashi, but let's ingnore it for the sake of the argument):


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> > Gai wins in base
> 
> :ho :rofl
> 
> ...



He is low kage level for sure, even mid kage level maybe. It's not Sasuke that is weak, on the opposite is Gai that is too powerful generally and for Sasuke in this match up.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 28, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Neg diff in the sense that there is no match. If you think that should be called low diff, well it's your interpretation. I don't know who is right. For example, let's say Kakashi uses the Mangekyo to quickly defeat a opponent with Kamui. One could say that Kakashi negged him, because he defeated him in mere instants without any risks for himself, so neg diff. One could say that Kakashi won quickly but had to use his best move that takes a lot of chakra to him, so it's let's say a mid diff because Kakashi wins easily but has to push himself (actually, one Kamui is basically nothing for War Arc Kakashi, but let's ingnore it for the sake of the argument):


You do know what the word "difficulty" means, right?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Gai casually swinging nunchaks pulverizes a giant boulder, impressing Obito with his strength (1). With his base kicks, punches and hits he destroys the rock or sends people destroying it. In part 1 he could literally push a person to crash a wall; not punch, push, literally. Sasuke is not weak physically, he is actually decently tough, and with Hebi Kawarimi can survive Gai's hits more than once, but Gai can basically dodge everything Sasuke can dish, and murk him once it comes to CQC. Gai could fight in base against Sharingan Obito who has the same physical speed of no Flash Shunshin KCM Naruto (aka as fast as V1 Ei at the very least) (2) and it is a bit slower than Sharingan Kakashi; base Gai intercepts the fight between Obito and KCM Naruto and with his speed and taijutsu skill and reflexes handles Obito's Kamui in CQC better than KCM Naruto + clones could do, he reacts to mid Kamui warping from Obito and can combo with KCM Naruto (that isn't using Flash Shunshin but isn't llowering his speed because the whole point of the action it's that Gai makes Obito warp his nunchaku becoming tangible (3), so that Naruto can attack him when he can't phase pressuring him, and if Obito manages to phase, Kakashi will try to warp Naruto's attack to see if it hits from the other dimension, following his theory of the "one jutsu") (3). While really fast and skilled on his own, Sasuke doesn't compare and his ninjutsu shouldn't be able to seriously pressure Gai. If Sasuke tries to power up with the Juin or to prepare Kirin, Gai goes serious with 1st Gate or 3rd Gate and murks him.
> 
> Yeah, but there is something called powerscaling you know. Otherwiaw genin Rock Lee appears to be much faster than people who are actually tiers faster than he is.
> 
> ...




smashing boulders means entirely nothing in naruto when genin can be thrown into mountain tops break them and carry on fighting 
lol kakashi is something special in durability  hahahahahah
omg 
panel statements of such please. he got regular durability any jounin got nothing more nothing less. 

that perhaps just means kakuzu isnt that strong since we got no DB statements or panel statements implying kakashi body isnt anything beyond what any regular jounin body is capable of tanking . great fan fic though 

kakuzu pulled off a regular kick. kakuzu needs domu for his strength to be enhanced, his base strength is basic why is that impressive. oh i know because it happened to kakashi. i guess asuma got special level durability u know since he took about 2 hits from kakuzu. ah that amazing asuma durability 

i guess next u would say kakashi can tank a knife to the neck because he got that special durability goign on


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

How fast is Gai in base compared to Hebi Sasuke?


----------



## Ashi (Mar 28, 2015)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> How fast is Gai in base compared to Hebi Sasuke?



Faster than Hebi Sasuke


----------



## Empathy (Mar 28, 2015)

Sasuke's been able to keep up with some of version one A and version one Bee's attacks while in base, and Gai's around their speed level. Sasuke's also better suited to soak Gai's blunt force than their much sharper attacks. However, the problem is that Gai's punches and kicks are considerably faster, which is why Juubi jinchuuriki Madara didn't just lop Gai's limbs off like _Sennin_ Minato, despite Minato arriving there marginally sooner than Gai could. Sasuke also attributed being able to react to A and Bee to the linear style of most of their attacks, which is why base Bee eventually skewered him. My point being, Sasuke may be able to perceive and possibly even attempt to mount a defense against some of Gai's higher level taijutsu, but he's going to need to get away from him as quickly as possible, for I don't think he'll last very long if Gai's anywhere near him in this scenario. In the opening-post, Sasuke has just killed Lee before Gai's very eyes. 

That makes distance very important, as Sasuke's going to need to get away from Gai as fast as he can; it's not specified, but the location being indoors, I'll assume it's short range. The one stipulation working in Sasuke's favor is that he's given full knowledge while Gai is not. He should know that his first actions need to be to create some distance between them before Gai rips him apart; then begin to prepare _Kirin_ and summon Manda and/or Aoda for defense purposes. Activating his _Juin_ would also be a smart move, as it'll fortify his durability some with natural energy and increase his ability to react physically, so that Gai doesn't one-shot him. His _Orochimaru no Kawarimi_ will also increase how long he can last with Gai. Sasuke can probably block _Hirudora_ with Manda, but it may kill him; the speed/aptitude he applied when summoning Manda against Deidara would come in handy here. Sasuke could win if Gai uses _Hirudora_ early before working his way up and Sasuke's able to block in time. 

Then he can try to hide from him inside Manda until the _Kyomon_ expires (depends on the duration Gai can last), and pick him off once the aftereffects kick in. Given Gai's state-of-mind however, it's more likely he'd activate the _Shimon_ in that scenario, and then there's nothing that can protect Sasuke from Gai. Although, if Sasuke could hide from him inside Manda long enough for _Kirin_ to be ready, then Sasuke could win that way as well. Sasuke in his _Jotai Ni_ state may be able to soak more than a few blows from Gai up to the _Tomon_, and maybe even the _Keimon_. But I don't see him surviving long against Gai in the _Kyomon_. His _Juin_ and _Orochimaru no Kawarimi_ may buy him a couple lives, but that's it. Sasuke could also win if Gai exhausts him (like say Sasuke barely survives _Asa Kujaku_ or _Hirudora_) and Orochimaru comes out in the form of _Yamata no Jutsu_. 

I don't think Gai could kill that without sacrificing himself in the process. I see it most likely that Gai immediately opens the _Keimon_, _Kyomon_, or maybe even _Shimon_, given he just witnessed Sasuke kill Lee in front of him. From there, he'd catch Sasuke before he can get away, activate his _juin_, shoot _Katon: Goryuuka_ in the sky, summon and hide inside Manda, while he waits on _Kirin_ to be ready (Sasuke should know what he'd need to do given full knowledge). Gai in those states is much faster than even 5 tier speed Hebi Sasuke, and he'd hardly be able to react due to the speed of his blows. More than several hits from _Kyomon_ Gai are sure to kill him. Sasuke has better odds under neutral circumstances, as he has decent killing prospects before Gai ascends higher up the _Hachimon_ ladder.



TensaXZangetsu said:


> Faster than Hebi Sasuke



Faster than base Sasuke, sure. I wouldn't argue he's faster than Sasuke with his _juin_ active, though. 5 tier speed Itachi was only marginally faster than base Sasuke. With the speed boost it's shown to give and his _juin_ being retconned to a pseudo _Sennin Modo_, I have trouble believing Hebi Sasuke wouldn't max out in speed either. If base Gai is somehow faster, it's negligibly. Obito's precognition easily enabled him to keep up with and disarm base Gai. Base Sasuke's precognition enabled him to dodge A and Bee's attacks, and even plant a _Chidori_ in the former's chest. If Sasuke's able to do so with version one A, then there's a fair chance he could do the same with base Gai; unlike A, a _Chidori_ won't just bounce off Gai's chest either. There's not a chance base Gai has a chance against Hebi Sasuke.

I'm unsure about Gai being able to just no-sell _Chidori Nagashi_ in his lower levels or attributing the aftereffects of _Hachimon_ to durability feats, as it'd probably be a bit inconsistent with his previous injuries. Bee could shrug off a water-enhanced _Chidori_ being run through him in a pretty short period. Hebi Sasuke also ran a natural-energy-enhanced _Chidori_ throughout his body, although it greatly injured him. Both of those are more severe than just _Chidori Nagashi_, though. But base Gai's less durable than Bee and Hebi Sasuke (especially Bee). Still, I don't know about Gai being able to just ignore it unless a higher gate's effects are taking priority, in which case _Chidori Nagashi_ occurring is a non-factor.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

^
Chidori Nagashi is the lightning aura, right?


----------



## Empathy (Mar 28, 2015)

The full-body _Chidori_ he used on Team Yamato, yes.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

^
Is it really 16ft?


----------



## Empathy (Mar 28, 2015)

It's listed in the DB as a short-range technique, which is listed as up to 5 meters, and that's nearly 16 and half feet, yes.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

^
How big do we see it though?

Because if it's like actually 3ft or less there's an easy way for Gai to win.


----------



## SSMG (Mar 28, 2015)

Guy can cross 16 feet before sasuke can even blink so that range won't help him.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

^ 
I talking about the radius of the lightning aura, if it's small, like 3ft or less, Gai can easily bypass it to hit Sasuke.


----------



## RBL (Mar 28, 2015)

damn icegaze, why did u start to insult other members, u just called jad an idiot and ignorant, just because he didn't agree with you lol...

OT :gai wins.


----------



## SSMG (Mar 28, 2015)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> ^
> I talking about the radius of the lightning aura, if it's small, like 3ft or less, Gai can easily bypass it to hit Sasuke.



I believe what empathy was describing was the radius of the jitsu. So its sixteen feet outwards from him. Either that or the diameter is sixteen feet so the radius would 8 feet outwards.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Keep in mind cursed seal can significantly increase the power and range of jutsu. Eiso blade shot up into the sky with CS amperage.

Attributing gated durability to normal durability is and always has been dumb.  It's like saying Chouji is durable because he can fight after eating the Red Pill, or Itachi's eyeball can withstand serious damage because it takes the strain of Ameterasu, or that Chunin Exam Sasuke has extreme durability to withstand the strain of Cursed Seal, or that or that Naruto's arm can tank an opponent's rasen-shuriken because it withstood the backlash of his own attack, or Itachi and Taka have insane durability to withstand the backlash of Susano.  Self damaging jutsu just don't work like that.  If they did, Guy wouldn't have been puking blood against Edo Madara, because Edo Madara's attacks don't warp space and time.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh, here's another great one I thought of while taking out the trash.  No one would say P1 Naruto could jog chill out in Mei's acid mist or some other self damaging jutsu, just because his body can withstand the destructive force of 1 tailed mode.  

That wasn't a metaphor.  I was actually taking out the trash.  Sometimes I post while cleaning up my house to break up the monatony.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 28, 2015)

Didn't Databook state that MS Sasuke > CS2 Hebi Sasuke? I'm just slightly confused as to why people would bring up MS Sasuke feats for Hebi Sasuke as I always thought it was clear that MS Sasuke > Hebi Sasuke.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 28, 2015)

Cows Dic said:


> damn icegaze, why did u start to insult other members, u just called jad an idiot and ignorant, just because he didn't agree with you lol...
> 
> OT :gai wins.




i also said gai wins
u dont know how to read at all
nice one showing how smart u are

i said he was ignorant never stupid or an idiot

u however cant say that


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> i also said gai wins
> u dont know how to read at all
> nice one showing how smart u are
> 
> ...



 Then why make him feel like an idiot for being ignorant of a particular technique?

 It makes no sense.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

*@ Pirate*
See, I view it as that the pain of the Gates is so overwhelming, that no other pain has time to register.

How did Sai, Naruto, and Yamato still attack and survive when he had that shroud?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 28, 2015)

I figured gates give you an adrenaline and endorphin rush each time you click one open to ignore the pain.  Like how gate of rest lets you fight like you're not exhausted even though you're super damaged from previous gates.

Anyway, Sasuke either wins early with a nagashi or such, or dies when Guy goes gates and kills him, or he gets beaten nearly to death, or to death a few times, but outlasts through CS2 and oral rebirth and barely wins.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Then why make him feel like an idiot for being ignorant of a particular technique?
> 
> It makes no sense.



he felt like an idiot all on his own. though i dont remember him saying he feels like an idiot i dont see why he would 

he would be getting his feeligns hurt by someone he would never know. In such case i suggest growing up. last ill speak of this move on. get on the thread 

thoughts on 2nd gate healing?


----------



## Kyu (Mar 29, 2015)

How likely is Sasuke outlasting gated Gai through Oral Rebirth?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 29, 2015)

very unlikely he can only use it once 
twice at the most


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think gates gives you adrenaline, otherwise, all Gai would need to do is go back to base and then use the gate of rest again, and again, and again.

I think Kishimoto has been showing Lee like a man with a lot of willpower to win and to prove he is a talented ninja and the same with Gai, as seen in their training, fight with Gaara and, well, everything. Having something that makes them fight ignoring pain would go against that.

OT: Gai knows Sasuke killed Lee, so he knows that in base, Sasuke might kill him too and in base he won't deal as much damage to Sasuke as he would do in gates, and Sasuke would die suffering less.

So Gai goes gates and kicks Sasuke's ass all over again. I don't think CS would outlast him suffering damage, and Oral Rebirth fucks Sasuke over.

Kirin is his only chance.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't notice that Gai was bloodlusted...

The sixth or seventh gate would give him enough speed and strength to beat Sasuke down without much resistance. Sure, the Sharingan may be capable of tracking Gai's speed, but Sasuke wouldn't be able to muster much defense against it without nigh-instantaneous defenses like Susano'o or similar physical strength & speed (like Jubi Madara's).

I doubt Sasuke is taking Asa Kujaku or Hirodura even with the Juin durability boost without blocking with his wings, and Gai will make sure to maneuver Sasuke into the correct position to land a clean hit before using such taxing techniques. 

Lastly, looking back at Gai's stamina feats throughout the war, I don't find outlasting Gai through the use of another tiring technique like Oral Rebirth an incredibly viable strategy, so yeah..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 1, 2015)

Gai in all likelyhood wins. 
Although there is a chance that Sasuke can trick Gai with oral rebirth when he uses hirudora and then catch him offguard when his guard is down.

He can use manda or other snakes to tank through physical beating too.

Actually, Sasuke might win this through his utility skillset by simply outlasting and kiting Gai around.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2015)

Gai is a strange character, isn't he? 

one time he is at JJ SM Madara level because he "surprised him", another time there is a possibility that he would lose to Hebi Sasuke.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 1, 2015)

More strange is Lee being defeated by Hebi Sasuke when he can throw Kunais faster than Gai in the 8th gate. He should've been killed sleeping or something.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2015)

Not really. It's only a starting scenario so this match starts. Or as people say with Tobirama's case, maybe Lee was injured, maybe Kishi did not think about his speed before, maybe Sasuke attacked him from his back blah blah blah

or the excuses in Gai's stuff. Like he slew down, those are silly statements blah blah blah, we shouldn't take what the manga says or show when it's against Gai blah blah blah. 

all those type of excuses do exist after all. 
though I still can't believe that you're still so mad about Lee's feat.


----------

